# Wanted-full front fairing.



## BlackPanther (7 Oct 2012)

I've been pretty impressed with the Windwrap XT fairing I've fitted to my Trice, but would also like the option of using a full front fairing (for the Winter.) I'm looking for a Windwrap GX or Velotechnic Streamer.

So, if anyone has one for sale (with brackets) I'd be interested. I've seen a few ebay 'bents up for auction with fairings, but surely it's better to sell of extras separately?

Cheers, Carl.


----------



## byegad (7 Oct 2012)

The problem you'll have sourcing one is that once you've ridden with one you don't want to sell it. I use one on two of my trikes, I have two mounting sets.


----------



## BlackPanther (7 Oct 2012)

byegad said:


> The problem you'll have sourcing one is that once you've ridden with one you don't want to sell it. I use one on two of my trikes, I have two mounting sets.


 I know what you mean, but there's a Velotechnic Grasshopper on ebay at the momenthttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HPVelotechnik-Grasshopper-recumbent-bicycle-/180989429300?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2a23cf8634 with a Streamer fairing.....I think they're crazy, I'd sell it separately (and the bags, and maybe the Rohloff) and get a lot more of my dosh back. Unfortunately, people have already bid, or I'd have made an offer for the screen. I just can't bring myself to buy new......they cost a fortune. I got my XT for less than 1/2 the 'new' price.


----------



## byegad (7 Oct 2012)

I paid full price as getting them coming up second hand 7 years ago was rather like finding hens teeth in Tesco's. I bought the second mounting kit in 2007 or 2008, not sure now but neither were cheap. On the other hand apart from needing a wash and having a minor dink in the nose it is as good as new and I never ride my QNT or Kettwiesel without it.


----------



## BlackPanther (7 Oct 2012)

byegad said:


> I paid full price as getting them coming up second hand 7 years ago was rather like finding hens teeth in Tesco's. I bought the second mounting kit in 2007 or 2008, not sure now but neither were cheap. On the other hand apart from needing a wash and having a minor dink in the nose it is as good as new and I never ride my QNT or Kettwiesel without it.


 
Where did you source yours from? I'm a bit wary of ordering from overseas, what with the duty etc.


----------



## byegad (8 Oct 2012)

I got mine form One of the UK dealers, can't remember which as I mail order a lot of things. I think it was either Bike-fix or London Recumbents.


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 Oct 2012)

If you get the Streamer, be prepared to create your own mounting system for it - the stock one is pretty rubbish. Here's what I ended up with:












A local light-engineering company made it for me.


----------



## neil earley (29 Oct 2012)

Looks a nice neat job they have done too.


----------



## CopperBrompton (29 Oct 2012)

Yes, they did a great job. At some stage I need to get around to trimming off the excess tube just to further neaten it.


----------



## Mr Fitz (17 Jan 2013)

Not a trike owner, but I've long been considering trying a front fairing for one of my home build bikes. In your opinion(s), what makes them so good? Is it just a comfort thing, or do you have any objective evidence that they can improve your speed?

As you've noted, they're not easy to find second hand and not cheap new, so I'm reluctant to splash out just to see if they might make a difference to my cruising speed. I still find it hard to believe that - despite their smooth front surface - there isn't just as much turbulence (and therefore drag) going on behind them as with a naked bike. But I'm open to persuasion.

Nick


----------



## byegad (17 Jan 2013)

I have two mounts for the Streamer and the earlier one, Circa2006 is only fair while the 2008 one is excellent.


----------



## CopperBrompton (17 Jan 2013)

I've done roll-down tests with & without the fairing, and there is no aero advantage as you rightly guessed. For aero advantage, you want a tail-fairing. 

You do get a slight benefit in cross-winds, and can raise the fairing to make it act as somewhat of a sail in a strong tailwind, but really fairings are all about weather-protection. They keep your feet warmer in winter, and provide rain protection to your legs. In all but torrential rain, I don't bother with waterproof trousers as the fairing provides enough protection.


----------



## mickle (17 Jan 2013)

Trikeman said:


> I've done roll-down tests with & without the fairing, and there is no aero advantage as you rightly guessed. .


 
Yeahbut how fast did you get up to?


----------



## CopperBrompton (17 Jan 2013)

Terminal speed on that hill was 30.5mph (both with and without the fairing).

Your implied point that there might be an aero benefit at higher speeds is possible, but if so it's going to be academic most of the time.


----------

